# the bump thread



## Suze (Jul 23, 2008)

the whole point is that the thread get continuously bumped. 

View attachment bump.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 23, 2008)

i totally stole this from a britney spears forum btw. 

*bump*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## bexy (Jul 23, 2008)

hee hee hee


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 23, 2008)

View attachment 46393


*snicker*


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)

i still think the chef wins though.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 23, 2008)

How about a boobie bump? Anyone want one of those?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 23, 2008)

This video made me laugh out loud... they're hilarious!!!!



http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vvjy9tMX284


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)

that youtube made me giggle as well.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

A bit of bump and grind...

Crap. Doesn't work here. Right click and save, watch it somewhere _maybe_ it will work. Why'd they take away the delete your own post option?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Chimpi (Jul 23, 2008)

mimosa said:


> How about a boobie bump? Anyone want one of those?



I can imagine this is probably a pretty popular *bump* image around teh internetz:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

needs an emo bump


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 24, 2008)

*&#12496;&#12531;&#12503;* bump


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2008)

originally a D...jfyi. 

View attachment Mind if I take a dump.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 24, 2008)

lol...this is my new favorite thread.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 24, 2008)

My favorite kind of bump!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2008)

Not used yet.

I predict this post will totally kill the thread. 

View attachment bump.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2008)

texttextetee 

View attachment u005.gif


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2008)

Brick bump and specular maps. 

View attachment brickbumpand specularmaps.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, bump mapping... :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> My favorite kind of bump!!!



butt bumping! sweet!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2008)

Remember how much fun we had (or have) in *bumper* cars? Turns out some guys are making street legal bumper cars.

http://www.retrothing.com/2008/06/street-legal-bu.html 

View attachment bumpercar1.jpg


View attachment bumpercar2.jpg


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I predict this post will totally kill the thread.



Sorry, you predicted incorrectly! :bounce:


----------



## Suze (Jul 24, 2008)

wohooooooooooo 

View attachment Final_bump_me_internet_with_logo.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## mimosa (Jul 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I predict this post will totally kill the thread.



Not at all. But this might!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5gGCvDQlOI


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

i agree with johnny
this thread is awesome.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Bump will never die!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Santaclear (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump mapping. 

View attachment bump mapping1.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 25, 2008)

Chocolate bumpy cake. 

View attachment 22792ChocolateBumpyCake.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 25, 2008)

Aunt Thelma with Bumpy. (That's what the caption said.) 

View attachment thelma-bumpy.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


>


Made me think of this...


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Chocolate bumpy cake.



Oh great, thanks. Now I want chocolate cake. (With or without those bumps.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

.
.
.
BUMP!
.
.
.
​


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 25, 2008)

... another Swedish bump.


----------



## Suze (Jul 25, 2008)

*b *to the *u* to the *m* to the *p* 

View attachment pregnant-women-sign-ad1.jpg


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

hopefully this works..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEjIbrr1_GI


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Ka - BUMP!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


>



dang it!
i totally was going to use that too!
thats what i get for neglecting the bump thread....


sister mary... my last teacher...


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Where's the ka-bump? There should have been an earth-shattering ka-bump!


----------



## Suze (Jul 27, 2008)

*To Bump, Or Not To Bump: That Is The Question.*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2008)

> Here is a little more work done on the bump map of the face. I'll soon be done with the bump so I can really start work on the rendering.



- from post found on another site. 

View attachment monkeyBumpMid.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

creep monkey bump ^


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2008)

I worked for literally hours to get the focus in this photograph just right before I shot it. 

What do you think? 

View attachment PICT0145a.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

and the photo looks amazing Santaclear


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Bumps this way, please. -->


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am an Anti Bump


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Bumpety-bump.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

B U M P


damn minimum text length!


----------



## Suze (Jul 27, 2008)

amazing how many pictures you can find with bump on them! 

View attachment charles_barkley_thump_n_bump.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

I was heartbroken to see the hippo one had been used alrady! sogood!

*bumps into everybody*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump the bass!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Hihihihi!

fa man stan.......

Lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvve the hippos..... :smitten::wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

*bump!* Ow! Who dared to put up a wall right here?


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump. Bump. Bump.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Pumb. Sdrawkcab gnitirw.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 28, 2008)

!GMO
!niaga sekirts daerht sdrawkcab ehT

ytsuR-


----------



## rainyday (Jul 28, 2008)

Barnyard bump(s).


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Pumb. Sdrawkcab gnitirw.


:doh: Hi Typie...


CleverBomb said:


> !GMO
> !niaga sekirts daerht sdrawkcab ehT
> 
> ytsuR-


!sekiY


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 28, 2008)

All I can think of is David Bowie & Bing Crosby's LITTLE DRUMMER BOY 
Rump BUM BUMP BUMP.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 28, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> All I can think of is David Bowie & Bing Crosby's LITTLE DRUMMER BOY
> Rump BUM BUMP BUMP.



Oh my gosh! Do you know, I actually remember watching that Christmas special on TV? I'm not sure what year it was ... I'm guessing early 70s. I can remember sitting there, watching it, and actually feeling uncomfortably embarrassed for David and Bing because I thought it was just so _baaaaaaad_.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Bumpadoo...


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 28, 2008)

Bump.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

It's bump season.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 28, 2008)

...bump...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Where's part 2?


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Where's part 2?


Sadly, I fear it may have been lost into obscurity along with Bump Jive #'s 1-8


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh, bumps. That's bump.


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump fire device. 

(Something to do with guns. I found it on another forum.) 

View attachment Bumper.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2008)

Baraga Bump Fire, a wildfire that consumed 1127 acres in Baraga County, Michigan in April and May, 2007. 

View attachment baraga bump fire 2007.JPG


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2008)

Baraga Bump Fire, another view. 

View attachment plainsfire.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Honestly, I wouldn't want to get bumped by such a fire...


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't want to get bumped by such a fire...



That would be a scary bump.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Oh my gosh! Do you know, I actually remember watching that Christmas special on TV? I'm not sure what year it was ... I'm guessing early 70s. I can remember sitting there, watching it, and actually feeling uncomfortably embarrassed for David and Bing because I thought it was just so _baaaaaaad_.



You kidding me, I watched it and said WOWWEE WOW Bing is getting paid millions to just look lost and go BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP. Why can't I get that gig?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe you weren't bumpy enough...


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 29, 2008)

A bump a day keeps this thread alive


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

01100010 01110101 01101101 01110000


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't want to get bumped by such a fire...





Ashlynne said:


> That would be a scary bump.



Yeah, from what I saw on the blogs where I found those pics, that fire was started by authorities deliberately and was supposed to be a controlled fire but got out of control.

Oh. And *_bump_*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

if a bump is a lump
and a lump is a hump
can a bump jump over the lump to become a hump?


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 29, 2008)

la la la ... doin' the bump! 

View attachment bumps.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

*bumps into the thread*


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

Ouch! Careful!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Oops! Sorry! 

I actually wanted to bump the thread into a new dimension, but by some obscure reason, it didn't work... :blink:


----------



## Suze (Jul 30, 2008)

*109 replies*

I mean, seriously guys.​







-------------> Keep em cummin' :happy:


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah we're gonna bop bop bop, bop to the top!

(bump..)


----------



## Suze (Jul 30, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> yeah we're gonna bop bop bop, bop to the top!
> 
> (bump..)



Dump-bump


I suggest we make this the longest thread on dims, evah! 

(would be pretty embarrassing if I killed this thread now)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

*resurrects, no... rebumps thread*


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

I gotta get me some red pants.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1NK85Z_uiU&feature=related


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you think that will help to rebump this thread?


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 30, 2008)

But of course!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

Pump.

Lols. 

View attachment FCZVMT7F36FETIP.MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 30, 2008)

...bump...


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

Biz to the Uh Ump!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump it !


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Flump Bumb. 

View attachment images.jpeg


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

It can't only be me who finds that picture terrifying o.o


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 31, 2008)

All this bumping is insane!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

That's real bumpanity.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 31, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> That's real bumpanity.



... and bumping for all of humanity... in their languages! 

bump
Stoß
Coup
Choque
Beule
Urto
De bult
Caroço 
&#1059;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;
Støt 
buil
bosse
&#960;&#961;&#972;&#963;&#954;&#961;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#951;
urto
colisão
&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091;&#1086;
topetón
&#1056;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1077;&#1092;&#1072;
&#25758;
&#12496;&#12531;&#12503;
&#12393;&#12375;&#12435;&#12392;&#12406;&#12388;&#12363;&#12387;&#12390;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;
YnVtcA==
62 75 6d 70
98 117 109 112
66 85 77 80
&#20984;&#28857;


... no doubt I missed a few.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump tish, bump tish, bumpbump tish,

Drrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuum Roooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 31, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... and bumping for all of humanity... in their languages!



Great list! The Internets are so educational!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... and bumping for all of humanity... in their languages!
> 
> bump
> *Stoß*
> ...


Nice to mention german twice... 


Bums. Another german word that could stand for bump...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 31, 2008)

Ellsworth "Bumpy" Johnson 
The Godfather of Harlem.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

tiny bump

peep peep


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jul 31, 2008)

Britney Bump


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

this bump may leave a dent...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 1, 2008)

Hip-bumping down the hall with Mango


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

It's really interesting how many different ways of bumping are there...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

Remember that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction (Newton's Third Law of Motion.) 

Hence, each time this thread is bumped, an equal and opposite thread is unbumped or debumped. 

View attachment Bump Block.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 1, 2008)

back from the dead late night/early am
*BUMP*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Yikes! *falls over* *bump* 

Thanx for bumping in...


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Bring
Us
Melons
Please

^_^


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 1, 2008)

*Okay.*


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

:happy:
cursed word limit 

View attachment Untitled-1.png


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Melon bumps...?


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like an exotic and sexy disease...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

Hence and double hence. 

View attachment BUMPBUMPONE (2).jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

Hen bump. . 

View attachment Hen-743758-1.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

This seems to be a quarantine spot for people with actute Bumpitis...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Will a bump on the head, move you to the _head-of-the-class_?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think so. Maybe a bump in the back would do... *shrugs*


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 2, 2008)

Saturday = Bumpday


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought Wednesday was Hump Day?

-Rusty


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I thought Wednesday was Hump Day?
> 
> -Rusty



Yes. Say it with me, class ...

_Wednesday = *H*ump
Saturday = *B*ump_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

*ka-bump* Ouch. *rubs head*

*realizes the entire class being there* Oops. 

:blush: Sorry for being late. 

I got stuck on a chewing gum. :blink:


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

It's hard thinking of funny ways to say bump.

So here, to you all. I present a very tired and overworked bump bump bumpity bump.


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2008)

i called them the bumpi bears when i was wee. :happy: 

View attachment front.jpg


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

Excuse me. Did I bump you?


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

RUMP
curse you letter limit! you have foiled me once more! 

View attachment rump.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Er... didn't you attend class today? It is...


BUMP!


.​


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

BUMPercar! 

View attachment bumpercar.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay, that's bumper... Or was that better?  Oh, bump me, I'm nuts!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Er... didn't you attend class today? It is...
> 
> 
> BUMP!
> ...



LOL!

Sunday can be Rump Day if you like. Rump Bumps!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

oh my my my.

bump bump bump.

stomp stomp stomp.

bop bop bop.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Bumpin' the knight away...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 3, 2008)

Bump-su-den!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

There are some bumps follwing us...


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 3, 2008)

Ba-rump-bump.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

bumpety-boo


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

Waiter, is that a bump in my soup?


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

ParupahpumBUMP 

View attachment drumbum.png


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2008)

Bump off!! Motherbumpers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump yourself.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys, Guys! 

Both of you shut the Bump up. 

There's plenty of room for everyones puppies!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Puppies? And where do I put my bump?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP Boxing! Stick, duck and weave!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Boxing bumps?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

SPEED


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump Speed


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought I had a hump, but it turned out to be a bump.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'm all out of bumps


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 5, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I think I'm all out of bumps


I 'm all out of bumps, I'm so lost without you
I know you were right believing for so long
I 'm all out of bumps, what am I without you
I can't be too late to say that I was so wrong...

-Rusty
(now it's stuck in YOUR head, too. heh.)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Bumps suck.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, Rusty, I didn't mean your post.

I do think it is time for us to face up to the fact tho, that bumping is plain _wrong._ Think of the children.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


>


Must. Not. Post. Monkees. Lyric.

-Rusty
And I didn't -- not even in the white text.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

*bumps into Rusty so he drops the lyrics*

Oops, sorry...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 6, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Must. Not. Post. Monkees. Lyric.
> 
> -Rusty
> And I didn't -- not even in the white text.



Take the last train to Bumpsville 
And I'll meet you at the station
You can be there by 4:30 
Cause I made your reservation
Don't be slow, oh no,no,no.......


There's no need to thank me.

And I didn't even use the cheater white text.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *bumps into Rusty so he drops the lyrics*
> 
> Oops, sorry...


The Beastie Boys know when to let the beat....
...um....
...Drop.


-Rusty


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I do think it is time for us to face up to the fact tho, that bumping is plain _wrong._ Think of the children.



Yes, the children .. and the kittens. Don't forget the kittens!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

does this mean no more bumping?

That kitten looks so damn sad.. I think I need to go cry..


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm wondering what a 0-day bump request is, anyhow. Anyone know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry, no bump. Or was that a clue? :doh:


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

rub a dub dub, three men in a bump.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Er... Huh? :huh: Did they bump you into a tub, head first? :huh:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

*in his best Elvis voice*
Bump me tender, bump me sweet...


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 7, 2008)

It's tricky to bump a rhyme to bump a rhyme that's right on time...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

*hears Black Box sing*

Bump on time...


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 7, 2008)

I remember when rock was young
Me and Suzie had so much fun
holding hands and skipping stones
Had an old gold Chevy and a place of my own
But the biggest kick I ever got
was doing a thing called the Bumpodile Rock
While the other kids were Bumping Round the Clock
we were hopping and bopping to the Bumpodile Rock


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 7, 2008)

Where's the Bump Whisperer?


----------



## Suze (Aug 7, 2008)

^
I dunno but

I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my bump.
My bump, my bump, my bump, my bump, my bump,
My bump, my bump, my bump, my lovely little bumps (Check it out)


----------



## Suze (Aug 7, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I think I'm all out of bumps



.............................. 

View attachment dadteebump.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Ka-bump-a-dump!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 7, 2008)

How long can this bumping go on??


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 7, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> I dunno but
> 
> I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
> ...


ok, that was worse than mine.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 7, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I'm wondering what a 0-day bump request is, anyhow. Anyone know?


I've never heard of an O'Day Bump, but I have heard of a MacBump.

-Rusty
O'Day made trailerable sailboats, and MacGregor still does. However, the latter are notorious for not sitting completely forward on the trailer after being pulled out of the water. So, to get the boat to slide the last few inches forward, one starts towing forward then slams on the brakes, whereupon the boat shifts forward. This is known as the Mac Bump.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll take the MacBump Menu with BumpyFries and a BumpShake.

Oh... and some Bumpnuts for dessert!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 8, 2008)

bizzump gangsta's!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 8, 2008)

Mmmmmm, I'd love a bumpshake right now!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 8, 2008)

bumpity bumpity bump


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 8, 2008)

_Salagadoola mechicka boola bibbidi-bobbidi-bump
Put 'em together and what have you got
bippity-boppity-bump_​


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 8, 2008)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again

BUMP​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

:blink: Er... Watchout! 

Yikers! :shocked:

Aaaahh!

*BUMP!*

Ouch!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 8, 2008)

b


minimalist bump


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 8, 2008)

The party was jumpin' when Bertha got off o' her stump,
The whistles were blowin' and everybody did the *"Bump".*
But all the time Bertha had been workin' on her goodie,
Now folks call it "The Bertha Butt Boogie".

That's the "Bertha Butt Boogie" bump


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 8, 2008)

This bump thread is not complete without:

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Bump again.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 9, 2008)

It's the Bumplympics.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

And now to the Bumpathlon...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL!!!! Yes, I think it is, Daddyoh!


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 9, 2008)

Bumpy-bye-bye.

-Rusty


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Bump-a-noodle!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 10, 2008)

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump....

All typed out on their own... Because apparently I have nothing better to do. First person to tell me how many there is will get an actual lollypop through the post.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 10, 2008)

138. Also, you need a hobby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Indeed. But she doesn't need a hobby... she needs a bump. (Which would possibly be the same, depending on the point of view...)


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Indeed. But she doesn't need a hobby... she needs a bump. (Which would possibly be the same, depending on the point of view...)


which would of course be the 139th bump.

-Rusty


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2008)

Turn the bump off!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Pump up the bump!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 10, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe - One day, I will get a lollypop to you. For now, I haven't quite figured it out..

mini bump.. because timberwolf got there first :/


----------



## johnnytattoos (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Someone bumped our radar!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 11, 2008)

Here comes another bump again.....look out, everyone!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Yiker*bump*s!


----------



## Suze (Aug 14, 2008)

bump my life.

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Bump my wife? :blink: :huh: :blink:  :blink:


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 14, 2008)

Bump... 'er!


----------



## Suze (Aug 14, 2008)

bump teh jesus christ.

(ok, that was just _too_ weird.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

May the bump be with you.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 15, 2008)

Borgnine bump. 

View attachment borgnine.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Live long and bump.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

View attachment Dance Of The Heathens.JPG



ARGH!!! BUMP!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

*cough* *cough* *cough*

Argh. I choked on that Bump.

*cough* *cough* *cough*


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 17, 2008)

Shape of a Bump.... Form of Another Bump!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 17, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Shape of a Bump.... Form of Another Bump!!!



That really bumped some childhood memories Daddyoh!



Wonder Twin powers ACTIVATE! .... er.. ah... I mean BUMP!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 17, 2008)

_Here comes the bump again
Bumping on my head like a memory
Bumping on my head like a new emotion
I want to bump in the open wind
I want to bump like lovers do
I want to bump into your ocean
Is it bumping with you_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

*bumps in from a trip*

Hi bumps!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 17, 2008)

You tripped on the bump? I'm sorry. I hope you didn't hurt something.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I somehow managed to survive. But this road is really bumpy...


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

_The bump is long
With many a bumping turn
That leads us to who knows where
Who knows when
But I'm strong
Strong enough to carry him
He ain't bumpy, he's my brother_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

The blue bump or the red bump?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

*Purple* bump!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 18, 2008)

here are some exact definitions of bump:
please don't abuse bump or misuse bump!

Main Entry: bump 
Part of Speech: noun 
Definition: An unevenness or elevation on a surface. 
Synonyms: hump, knob, knot, lump, nub, protuberance 

Main Entry: bump 
Part of Speech: verb 
Definition: To proceed with sudden, abrupt movements. 
Synonyms: jerk, jolt 


Main Entry: bump 
Part of Speech: verb 
Synonyms: bang, blow, bounce, clash, collide, concussion, demote, dislodge, downgrade, hit, impact, jar, jolt, jounce, knock, lump, node, nodule, oust, pothole, protrusion, protuberance, replace, smash, strike, swelling, thud, thump 

Main Entry: bump
Part of Speech: phrasal verb 
Definition: To find or meet by chance. 
Synonyms: chance on, come across, come on, find, happen on, light on, run across, run into, stumble on, tumble on 
Idioms: meet up with


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there any chance to actually misuse "bump"? :huh:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Is there any chance to actually misuse "bump"? :huh:



How dare you dismiss the work I put into looking up the meaning of the word bump, it took me at least 30 seconds to bring up the website, type in "bump", and copy and paste the text.
Timberwolf, get bumped 

I am now raising the black flag!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 18, 2008)

*bumps up all over the thread*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> How dare you dismiss the work I put into looking up the meaning of the word bump, it took me at least 30 seconds to bring up the website, type in "bump", and copy and paste the text.
> Timberwolf, get bumped
> 
> I am now raising the black flag!


I didn't intend to dismiss your work. But that was what came to my mind after reading your bump, er, post.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I didn't intend to dismiss your work. But that was what came to my mind after reading your bump, er, post.



too late! I've already raised the black flag. Bump, bump bump bump and bump!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

*sigh*

May that black flag bump on your head...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *sigh*
> 
> May that black flag bump on your head...



well, shit I hate being mad for so long. (buries black flag) 
everyone------------- show off your bumps!


----------



## Suze (Aug 19, 2008)

you guys just don't know when to bump, do you??


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry, but I can't bump.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

no comment... 

View attachment dry bumping.png


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 19, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> *bumps up all over the thread*


I'm bumpin' 
They be hatin'.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Bump, I need somebody,
Bump, not just anybody,
Bump, you know I need someone, bump.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 20, 2008)

All Your Bump Are Belong To Us.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

bump the night away


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

_when a problem comes along
you must bump it
before the cream sits out too long
you must bump it
when something's going wrong
you must bump it

now bump it
into shape ..._


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

they bumped that way...


----------



## Suze (Aug 21, 2008)

Amy Winehouse takes a bump of cocaine at her concert


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 21, 2008)

Mr. Bumpies

*bump*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Now this is a bumper...


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 21, 2008)

Bump Bumpery, Bump Bumpery, Bump Bump, Burreeeeeeee, A bump is as bumpy, as bumpy can beeeee


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 21, 2008)

_A bump is a bump, of course, of course, 
And no one can talk to a bump of course,
That is, of course, unless the bump is the 
Famous Mister Bump!_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, well... I got the bumps, I fear...


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 23, 2008)

It's fun to stay at the B-U-M-P!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Bump'N'Roll will never die!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 23, 2008)

How about a Mumps Bump


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 23, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww ... Bug Bump!


What type of insect are you?

My Results:





*Housefly*
You are very perky and full of energy. You like to stick around other people, but you may tend to get annoying.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't let the Praying Mantis bump you!


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump that adjustment a little higher.


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2008)

hello there dear bumpers!  long time no see, ehhh?

just though i should salute you all
with a big friendly bump!


remember to keep it clean and bumpy!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

no comment 

View attachment bump cake.png


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Now that is a rusty bump...


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now that is a rusty bump...


*Bump*
So is this.

-me


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 10, 2008)

White text bump...............................................................................................................................BUMP


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 10, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> _A bump is a bump, of course, of course,
> And no one can talk to a bump of course,
> That is, of course, unless the bump is the
> Famous Mister Bump!_



Ooh... my daughter has a Mr. Bump just like this that we keep in the fridge...


((((((((((Bump))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

In the fridge? :blink:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, what he said ...

In the fridge?????? Frozen bumps?


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 10, 2008)

How about an Angelina Jolie baby bump?

(I know she's not currently preggers, but, ya know, give it a few months..)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Too bad it's just a baby bump...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a dress like that!

I have bumps, too. Not baby bumps, though. Just bumps. Maybe if I call them "curves" it'll sound better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Aren't bumps always some kind of curve?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't let the Praying Mantis bump you!



Too Late...


What type of insect are you?

My Results:




Praying Mantis You are very intelligent, inquisitive, patient, and well respected by your peers. However you tend to be a loner. 

MANTIS BUMP FTW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, a fellow bump... er, mantis... or so. :blink:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would bump you with a Trump




I would bump you with a Stump




I'd even bump you with a Gump!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

A bump from the thump of a subwoofer is
always good to keep a thread rockin'.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

_"You must spread some Bass around before giving it to imfree again."_


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> _"You must spread some Bass around before giving it to imfree again."_



Yep, I was hooked forever when I experimented with my
first modest little home made subwoofer back in '88. A
$100 amplified subwoofer can put some real teeth in a
system that has an otherwise thin low end. Yep, I love
really fat sound, with subdued mids and crystal-clear
highs, too.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

server error________________________


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

server error____________________________________


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone seem my bump?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 13, 2008)

Fail bump?


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

BUMp




god freaking dammit character limit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Has anyone seem my bump?



I've seen several bumps in this thread. Can you describe yours?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

I like more than a little BUMP in the trunk!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Only in the bump?
Er, trunk?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Well,not necessarily...but BUMPs in the right places look great.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment MR BUMP.jpg


Mr BUMP--->appropriate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2008)

Also I think this is the third time he's made an appearance in this thread? Hee hee. 

I think the internet is out of bump images!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to love these books so much when I was a youngster-my dad read them to me a lot!

Also,BUMP.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

This thread is suffering from premature ebumpulation...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Amy Wadge BUMPage...


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2008)

Bump n Jump cars.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Even though I'm actually in the UK,here's a bump from vegas!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

Surrealist Bump.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL!

Also,unoriginal bumpage.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

. . 

View attachment bump news.png


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Obscure BUMP


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd call that a shiny bump...


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Gothic Comic BUMP


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 18, 2008)

animated bump?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2008)

Dermatological bumps...


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 18, 2008)

poke bumps...
lol
i love this thread


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 18, 2008)

bump it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

. . 

View attachment Error.png


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.gtaust.com/filter/04/images/bump01.jpg :happy:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

Timberwolf,

I love this:




*beep!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

It's just a bump away...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

C'mon, everybody, let's do the Bump!


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 21, 2008)

How do you tell a bump from a hump from a lump?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

The bump is the only one with a "B" in front.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Schwump! errr... 

I meant Bump!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Shvoomp!(?) (This is approximately how it would sound if a german would pronounce that letter combo of yours ("Schwump!"), but the "oo" would be short and low.)

Bump would sound similar... Boomp!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

*THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE BUMP-AGE*!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 22, 2008)

Ouch. 

I just got bumped.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh. Watchout, bumpers ahead!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

!pmuB sdrawkcaB
Backwards Bump!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 22, 2008)

_Inigo Montoya: Fezzik, are there bumps ahead?
Fezzik: If there are, we all be dead.
Vizzini: No more rhyming now, I mean it.
Fezzik: Anybody want a peanut? _

Can't beat a bump from The Princess Bride.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> !pmuB sdrawkcaB
> Backwards Bump!


Thgir ti od ot evah uoy, sdrawkcab pmub ot tnaw ouy fi.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

D'oh...that hurt like a BUMP on the noggin.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry, wasn't intended to be that hard of a bump...


----------



## imfree (Sep 23, 2008)

Bump feed weed trimmer head


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 24, 2008)

My bump has fallen and I cannot pick it up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ke-rakk-a-Bump!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 25, 2008)

It's fun to stay at the B- U- M- P!
It's fun to stay at the B - U- M- P!

They have everything for you men to enjoy, 
You can bump out with all the boys!


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 25, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> It's fun to stay at the B- U- M- P!
> It's fun to stay at the B - U- M- P!
> 
> They have everything for you men to enjoy,
> You can bump out with all the boys!



That deserves an LOLbump.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Enviromentally Freindly Eco-Bump!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool. I'm actually not sure if this eight-bumper is eco...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Much bumpage ensues

Slowly,and surely,they drew their BUMPs against us...*dramatic music* :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

... but we managed to bump them...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

The chances of anything BUMPing from Mars,
Are a million to one,they said....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

well, Earth got bumped by a rock of mars-size, thus the moon came to life, or so they say...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

_I wandered through the weird and lurid landscape of another planet..._

War Of The BUMPS


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Bumpin' on down the road...


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't think of anymore hilarious bump jokes.

*melts*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

My BUMP tank is running on empty...

*shuts down*


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

_Bumping on empty
Bumping blind
Bumping into the sun
But I'm bumping behind ..._


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> _Bumping on empty
> Bumping blind
> Bumping into the sun
> But I'm bumping behind ..._



That's actually "Running On Bumpty", all the way
down to "Shaky Town", check the album, I'm 
right. That's a big 10-4, from your back door,
just put that hammer down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmbokS9PLSs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

The bumps have been changed to protect the innocent...


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

I bumped a girl, and I liked it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

I bumped my toe...and hated it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

bumps of wisdom


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm The Bumpernaut


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Look, the incredible Bump...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

The following thread has been rated pg-13 for scenes of a violent and BUMPy nature.Viewer bumpage is advised.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> The following thread has been rated pg-13 for scenes of a violent and BUMPy nature.Viewer bumpage is advised.



With all that bumpage, I would think it would be rated R at least!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 26, 2008)

When the thread slips down the page
You must BUMP it!
If the thread's not all the rage
You must BUMP it!

Now BUMP it!
Ooh, yeah... BUMP it good!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

My bumps, my bumps my bumps my bumps, my bumps my bumps my bumps, my lovely lady bumps, Check it out!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Just as soon as I navigate my way through all these goddamned bumps,mi'lady.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

I like you so much better when you're bumping..


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Easy, Bump, easy...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Certificate for this thread has been BUMPed up to a '15'.


----------



## Suze (Sep 27, 2008)

BUMPer stickers.


----------



## Suze (Sep 27, 2008)

hah, i felt i had to remove those stickers. some of them were way too republican for my taste.


aaaand bump!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 27, 2008)

How do you learn to BUMP off a 20 foot ladder?!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

One more bump for the road...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

that's a good bump


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Broken Bu..............

................mp... :doh:


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Daft Bump are playing at ma house, MA HOUSE!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Would you like some tea,Madaaaaaaam...?
One BUMP or two?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 27, 2008)

My name is Humpty, 
I like my oatmeal BUMPy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

A BUMP.You has it.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 28, 2008)

i need a good...
long...
bump.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Long............Drawn-out........b..........u..........m..............p.........


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 29, 2008)

You don't drink, don't bump, what do you do?!


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Month Bump.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

...Aaaaaand another BUMP to keep it goin' (Man,I am sooo tired...)


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2008)

Chia-infected Sine Wave bumps!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 2, 2008)

Off she went with a BUMPity-BUMP! BUMP-BUMP-BUMP!

The thread of the forum was calling from far, far away...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

This heart of mine...it goes BUMP,BA-BUMP,BA-BUMP...














My heart has a mind of its' own...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 2, 2008)

There's a first bump for every bump. Yay for first time bumper!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankylosaurus

This dinosaur had lots of BUMPs along it's back.I find it relevant.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 3, 2008)

Friday bump.

Thank goodness. I need a weekend.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 3, 2008)

I BUMP you, you BUMP me,
We're a BUMPy family.


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 4, 2008)

he goes 100 mph he's green dynamite, his name is mr bumpy he goes bump in the night.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 5, 2008)

_I want a Sunday kind of bump
A bump to last past Saturday night ..._


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 15, 2008)

Mega Bump. Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

SuperDuperUltraMegaExtraBump.

Now surpass this.


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 15, 2008)

Pfft! your 59 minute bump does not nearly surpass my glourious 10 day bump!

And on that note,

LimitedEditionSuperDuperCrazyHyperUltraMegaExtraDeluxeBump.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 15, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Pfft! your 59 minute bump does not nearly surpass my glourious 10 day bump!
> 
> And on that note,
> 
> LimitedEditionSuperDuperCrazyHyperUltraMegaExtraDeluxeBump.


I'LL TAKE EIGHT!




(also, bump)


----------



## steely (Oct 15, 2008)

Ask not for who the bump bumps,it bumps for thee.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Pfft! your 59 minute bump does not nearly surpass my glourious 10 day bump!
> 
> And on that note,
> 
> LimitedEditionSuperDuperCrazyHyperUltraMegaExtraDeluxeBump.


I'm bumped. For now.


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 16, 2008)

*Revels in her bumpy goodness ^_^*

VICTORY!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, besides...

In my Bump collection is a Limited Edition Bump from Andy Warhol... #1 of 5, signed with a personal note by Andy himself.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, besides...
> 
> In my Bump collection is a Limited Edition Bump from Andy Warhol... #1 of 5, signed with a personal note by Andy himself.



What is this, the Lie Thread??  



Pixelpops said:


> LimitedEditionSuperDuperCrazyHyperUltraMegaExtraDeluxeBump.



Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious LimitedEditionSuperDuperCrazyHyperUltraMegaExtraDeluxeBump!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 16, 2008)

To BUMP is human


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump. 



Plain & simple. ​


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 16, 2008)

*B*ling
*U*p
*M*arjorie's
*P*iranhas!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

Is it okay to place this *BUMP* here?


----------



## goodthings (Oct 16, 2008)

Amatrix said:


>



Randy is awesome!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Why so bumpious?


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 17, 2008)

I just got bumped.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

You got bumped?


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes. 

*shows you her bumpy bruise*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Aw. (((((Ashlynne)))))


*walks away singing "Don't bump this"*


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Aw. (((((Ashlynne)))))



*sniffle*

Thank you. 

((((( Timberwolf )))))


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Back From The Dead Bump....


----------



## Suze (Oct 20, 2008)

i've just started wearing my new fall/winter boots frome ebay. i was wondering what brand they were and looked inside them and found out they're called Bumper. 

i'm not even joking.... i have never heard of that shoe brand before!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 20, 2008)

That's pretty funny. I haven't heard of Bumper shoes/boots either!

I think you need to bump the thread later with a photo of your Bumper Boots.


----------



## Suze (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah, i'll do that later this week so you don't think i'm bumping this up or whatever


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

*bumps into the thread*

Oops, sorry!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

*hipchecks everyone out of here and bumps her way to the top!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *bumps into the thread*
> 
> Oops, sorry!





Lovelyone said:


> *hipchecks everyone out of here and bumps her way to the top!



I feel like I'm inside a pinball machine!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I feel like I'm inside a pinball machine!


 
*pushes the flippers and makes you tour the inside of pinball land, bumper style*


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 20, 2008)

*makes all the bells ring, repeatedly*


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

One more *BUMP* before I buzz off-I've had a nice drink of whiskey and I'm ready to go to bed....


ZZZZZ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

*got bumped out of bed*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

:huh::blink::shocked: 

View attachment bump error.png


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Here,use this BUMP that I found....


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

my bumper shoes... 

View attachment RRR 026.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

Are they bumpy? Or do they protect you?


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

what?? eh, i mean...bump??


(yes, they do ;p)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

But obviously, they won't protect you from getting bumped off guard...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Fuzzy?!? You're still alive?

This is a reason for a bumpin' party!


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

View attachment 119600.jpg





............


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Feline BUMP


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

I bumped into some zombies today...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I bumped into some zombies today...



Oh dear....you BUMPed into zombies? Did you have one of these with you????


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes, but I didn't need it... Why you ask?
If I may bump you back to my previous post, you might find the reason below my signature...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Slow down,u foolz!

SPEED BUMP.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2008)

This is a real speed bump...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

BUMPing this thread again for its' valuble information...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Ouch. You bumped it so hard that I now will get a nice bump on my head...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Terribly sorry,old bean-I didn't mean to put so much force into the BUMP....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Never underestimate the power of the Bump, my padawan...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

The power of which bump?

This one?

Or this one??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

This one:









BUMP!


See?  ​


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

I say! That's a rather dramatic *BUMP*,doncha think?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean, a drama bump?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Possibly-here's another *BUMP* I found to tide you over whilst I think.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Will this get a bump-drama?


Or is it just a Bump-O-Rama?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

*bumps into himself*

Huh? Was that a time-bump?


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 28, 2008)

B U M P and G R I N D​


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

*Look ,I'm using bold text to* *BUMP* *the thread!*


----------



## Suze (Oct 29, 2008)

*wonders if this has been posted* 

View attachment bump-large.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

*bumps into the thread's door and collapses unconsciously*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 31, 2008)

How about a WUMP Bump


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 31, 2008)

bumpety bump bump !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

20,000 bumps under the sea


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2008)

Ich hatte Gaensehaut gefunden!

I found "goosebumps".


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like someone scared the bump out of you...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

: D
 

View attachment rebump.png


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2008)

Muah hahaha! Igor, bump up the power!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

These are some nice power bumps...


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> These are some nice power bumps...



Ach du lieber, 230v, 50hz tut viele weh!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

There are things that hurt way more than that...

230 speed bumps at 50 mph, per example...


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> There are things that hurt way more than that...
> 
> 230 speed bumps at 50 mph, per example...



Definately,more than just a small BUMP on the noggin,that...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Indeed. A *very* bumpy ride...


----------

